#ubuntu-us-la 2011-06-14
<haz3lnut> yo
<haz3lnut> how many people are in the LA loco group these days?
#ubuntu-us-la 2011-06-15
<Robdgreat> hard to say
<Robdgreat> active, practically none
<Robdgreat> I'm not sure how many are currently in the lp group
<Robdgreat> haz3lnut: yo
#ubuntu-us-la 2011-06-18
<Robdgreat> r2d2rogers: w00t
<Robdgreat> note to self: charter ftl
<Robdgreat> >.>
#ubuntu-us-la 2011-06-19
<billytwowilly> anybody around?
<Robdgreat> hi
<billytwowilly> howdy. I'm hoping you can clear somethign up for me about louisiana. I was watching a tv show that takes place in louisiana and they seemed to add t in front of everybodie's name and in front of buddy (i.e t-liz, t-buddy) I was wondering what the meaning of that was.
<Robdgreat> it's a stereotype
<Robdgreat> not everyone does that
<billytwowilly> I'm not familiar with the stereotype.
<billytwowilly> what does the t mean?
<Robdgreat> it's a contraction from french "petit"
<billytwowilly> oh ok, so it's the acadian influence.
<Robdgreat> so you might have a father and son named Joe, and you have Joe and T-Joe
<Robdgreat> yeah
<billytwowilly> rough equivalent of junior.
<Robdgreat> informally, yeah
<Robdgreat> it's not actually part of their given name
<Robdgreat> just a nickname
<billytwowilly> ok, thanks, that clears it up, I was all confused.
<Robdgreat> np
<Robdgreat> that's an example, it's sorta just tacked on to mak ea pet name out of someone's name
<Robdgreat> irrespective of junior, etc
<Robdgreat> what show, out of curiosity
<Robdgreat> pretty much anything on tv about louisiana tends to be unflattering
<billytwowilly> you guys kinda get screwed in the media.
<Robdgreat> and canadians all say "eh" after everything
<Robdgreat> it's a stereotype
<billytwowilly> I hear yah;) I feel partially responsible for louisiana though, since it could have been my british ancestors kicking the french out of the maritimes in the 1700's that created the cajuns.
<Robdgreat> I'm proud of my heritage; I just don't embrace it as fully as some
<Robdgreat> mais, ah don' talk like dis, cher
<billytwowilly> man, the accent is the second best part about being cajun, right after the food.
<billytwowilly> It sounds like the south of france and some good ole boys from texas had a kid;)
<Robdgreat> I miss the food. I moved to New Orleans from Lafayette, and this area is overwhelmingly Creole in cuisine
<billytwowilly> How is New Orleans now? Still pretty beat up from Katrina?
<Robdgreat> no
<Robdgreat> It's pretty rockin', actually
<Robdgreat> I mean, it has been 6 years
<billytwowilly> Treme paints it in a pretty good light.
<Robdgreat> Treme is set right after the storm, too
<billytwowilly> season 2 starts about 1.5 years after.
<Robdgreat> like I said.
<billytwowilly> The food and the music looks really good. Nothing quite like it in north america as far as I have experienced.
<Robdgreat> compared to now, it's pretty soon after
<Robdgreat> yeah, I really like it here
<Robdgreat> worst part was being unemployed and broke for months, unable to do anything or leave town to see my family, who lives between 1.5 and 3 hours away
<billytwowilly> lots of unemployment down there?
<Robdgreat> just got a job :D
<billytwowilly> nice.
<billytwowilly> doing something computer related?
<Robdgreat> eh, probably comparable to everywhere else
<Robdgreat> not a lot of demand for PHP coders here, though
<billytwowilly> if you had to choose new orleans or houston you'd be a big voter for new orleans eh?
<Robdgreat> ehhh, as far as IT job market, Houston, I'm sure.
<Robdgreat> as far as just a place to live, being employed already, I'm pretty fond of this place
<Robdgreat> I can drive an hour and a half or so and be back home
<Robdgreat> Houston it'd take like 5+ hours
<billytwowilly> Are the oysters still ok to eat after the oil fiasco?
<Robdgreat> by now they are
#ubuntu-us-la 2012-06-16
<Robdgreat> >.>
<Robdgreat> <.<
